# Photoshop's Camera RAW Didn't Save Settings...



## BreannaRae (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello everyone! I hope this is the right section for this. If not feel free to move it to the right area. 

Just a bit ago I spent nearly 2 hours editing photos. I use Camera Raw in Photoshop CS5. Got done and clicked "Done" (like always) to save my settings. reopened them and all my settings were gone. Just had totally disappeared! I wanted to rip my hair out!

So I stopped, vented a little to myself, and then started looking at stuff in the camera raw. I found a thing that says "Previous Conversion" and that brought back the settings I did to the right (like brightness/contrast/colors/etc.). But none of the editing I did with the tools (Crop, spot removal, etc) stayed. I don't have any idea what happened and it's very frustrating! I have never had this happen before and I've been using RAW for nearly 2 years. I recently updated the Camera Raw in photoshop through the Adobe website. could that be it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## timbearden (Aug 27, 2011)

Were you converting them to jpeg, or just saving over the original raw file?


----------



## KmH (Aug 27, 2011)

Camera Raw can be hosted from either Bridge or Photoshop.

When Camera Raw is hosted from Bridge in Normal mode, the 'Done' button is highlighted. When Camera Raw is hosted from Photoshop in Normal mode, the 'Open Image' button is highlighted.

Which was hosting Camera Raw when you had your issue?


----------



## CWPhoto (Mar 22, 2012)

I had a similar problem, I'm a Mac user and selected 'get info' on the folder where the photos were saved in by 'right clicking', unlocked permissions and changed everything to read and write. this helped and all my settings are now saved and images that I deleted are no sent to the recycle bin. Hope this helps if you are using mac.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 22, 2012)

I use the raw converter with photoshop and it automatically saves the setting to raw files for me if I open them to photoshop. I dont knwo what happened to you here.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 22, 2012)

RAW files are never changed or saved by the computer. The changes are usually in the tag along XML files.


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2012)

The OP joined, started this thread, and has not logged back on to TPF since 08-20-2011 @ 10:23 PM.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 22, 2012)

KmH said:


> The OP joined, started this thread, and has not logged back on to TPF since 08-20-2011 @ 10:23 PM.



Maybe he's waiting for a good answer?


----------



## KmH (Mar 23, 2012)

I bet she figured it out on her own on one of the 7 days before she got the first response to her thread.


----------

